# (it's) good to be (in) home



## Emilio Ortega

Hola he visto que un nativo escribió en un post
*Good to Be Home* y creo que su traducción es "*Es bueno estar en casa*"
Mi duda es: esa frase es igual si le agrego el in ? es decir,* Good to be in home*
¿y además sería igual si dijese *it's good to be home* y paralelamente *it's good to be in home *?


----------



## User With No Name

No. "In" doesn't work.

Good to be home. (Best option.)

Good to be at home. (Possible.)

Good to be back home. (Also possible, if you've been away: "en casa de nuevo").


----------



## Emilio Ortega

User With No Name said:


> No. "In" doesn't work.
> 
> Good to be home. (Best option.)
> 
> Good to be at home. (Possible.)
> 
> Good to be back home. (Also possible, if you've been away: "en casa de nuevo").


Could you explain me why "in" doesn't work and why  *it's good to be home* isn't possible ?


----------



## User With No Name

Sorry, "It's good to be home" is perfect. In "Good to be home," I think the "It's" is simply omitted.

Unfortunately, I can't help much about why "in home" doesn't work. I think it's a question of prepositions, which sometimes are pretty much impossible to explain.


----------



## Lady Croft

Yeah, when it comes to prepositions, some are just set phrases. Like "at home"
I'm at home.
Are you at home?
He isn't at home.

And "to be home" is just as common.
Honey, I'm home!
He's not home.
It's good to be home.

But, "in home" just isn't a correct combination. It's just not said.
You can use "in" to describe specifically that you are INSIDE a building/house...
(I'm in my house/ in my home.) destaca el hecho que estás por dentro de tu casa, y no afuera. 
But it's not an everyday way of saying "estás en casa"


----------



## SevenDays

Emilio Ortega said:


> Hola he visto que un nativo escribió en un post
> *Good to Be Home* y creo que su traducción es "*Es bueno estar en casa*"
> Mi duda es: esa frase es igual si le agrego el in ? es decir,* Good to be in home*
> ¿y además sería igual si dijese *it's good to be home* y paralelamente *it's good to be in home *?



Cada idioma tiene sus peculiaridades. La preposición "in" conlleva ldea de "enclosed/within" (_rodeado, envuelto, incluido, etc._) en un espacio físico (_it's good to be in bed; it's good to be in your arms; it's good to be in the water; it's good to  be in the office; it's good to be in the kitchen; it's good to be in the basement_), pero parece que esta idea no se aplica a "home," quizás porque el concepto de "hogar" va más alla de un espacio físico (no se refiere precisamente a estar "rodeado" por las murallas de la "casa"). La preposición que corresponde es "at", la cual se refiere a "home" más en un sentido emotivo/sicológico que uno "físico". Podríamos usar "in" si "home" se especifíca de una menera particular: _It's good to be in the home of my sister._

Claro, estoy pensando en voz alta, más que nada.


----------



## Caroline09

Good to be home 
It's good to be home 
(It's) good to be *in* home 

La primera y la segunda forma son iguales, y podés decirlas como prefieras. La diferencia sólo radica en que quitándole "It's" la frase es más coloquial.
La preposición "in" no se utiliza aquí. Como mencionaron, el significado no sería que _estás en tu casa, _sino remarcar que estás _adentro _de tu casa, haciendo mención sólo al espacio físico.
En cualquier caso, con la palabra "home" muchas veces no se usa preposición. Ejemplo: "I'm home", "I wanna/want to go home", etc.


----------



## Tony_969

Porque no "in home"? Como Sevendays expresa arriba, "in" conlleva la idea de encerrado, pero ademas tambien aplica para lo que es una fraccion o parte de algo mayor. Por ejemplo, la cocina es una fracion o parte de la casa. No es la casa completa, por eso decimos "in the kitchen," "in the bathroom," etc. OJO, eso no quiere decir que es porque esten dentro d ela casa, solo indica que son PARTE de algo mayor. Igualmente decimos: "in the yard," " in the garden," "in the garage.", aunque no esten dentro. Este concepto se llama Location y con el expresamos la ubicacion de alguien o algo en el momento al que nos referimos. Cuando hablamos de "home," NO usamos "in", a menos que querramos expresar que nuestro hogar es parte de algo mayor como una colonia, por ejemplo "My home is IN a nice neighborhood." La palabra home, cuando hablamos de alguien en esa LOCATION (ubicacion), lleva la preposicion "at". "AT", seria la ubicacion genera, sin expresar exactamente en que cuarto o que parte de la casa. "I'm at home now", "See you at home tonight". Con la misma logica yo podria decir: "My sister is at the bank, in the accounting department". Volviendo al texto de la pregunta, in the sentence "Good to be home", estan omitiendo el sujeto "It's". Eso es gramaticalmente incorrecto, pero totalmente acceptado por el uso coloquial; se entiende claramente. En la frase "Good to be home", me da la impresion que la persona va llegando a casa, se siente aliviado que asi sea y lo expresa. NO esta hablando de su ubicacion (I'm at home"). Para concluir, los verbos que expresan desplazamiento, movimento de un punto a otro generalmente llevan un preposicion, pero este no es el caso de "home"; esta palabra no requiere preposicion en este concepto de "desplazarse a". Por ejemplo: "I'm going to the mall", "She's traveling to USA", pero, "I'm going home", sin preposicion. Espero sirva mi colaboracion.


----------



## gvergara

_Home _es un sustantivo mas bien abstracto, el cual siento que no se refiere tanto al espacio físico, sino que al _hogar _en el sentido del lugar (abstracto) construido donde uno/a pertenece. En la oración propuesta, _home _no funciona como sustantivo, sino como adverbio de lugar, por tanto no procede emplear preposición (como si en castellano dijésemos _Ven a la fiesta/al trabajo/a mi casa_, pero _Ven a aquí _). Pienso que lo mismo aplica para _Good to be back home_.


----------



## Tontonflingueur

gvergara is right. "Home" as a single word is a *state of being*, and not a location, in the same way that "being abroad", "being safe", "being alone" could be. Hence, "I am home"  (never "I am in home").
However, home is also a noun and refers to your own house/property and so you will hear " In your own home" meaning to be located in your own dwelling. So you cannot say "I am in home" but you can perfectly correctly say "I am in my own home right now" referring to your location.


----------



## Tony_969

gvergara said:


> _Home _es un sustantivo mas bien abstracto, el cual siento que no se refiere tanto al espacio físico, sino que al _hogar _en el sentido del lugar (abstracto) construido donde uno/a pertenece. En la oración propuesta, _home _no funciona como sustantivo, sino como adverbio de lugar, por tanto no procede emplear preposición (como si en castellano dijésemos _Ven a la fiesta/al trabajo/a mi casa_, pero _Ven a aquí _). Pienso que lo mismo aplica para _Good to be back home_.


Totalmente correcta y acertada tu observacion.  Gracias.


----------



## sound shift

Diría "It's good to be home" nada más llegar a casa. Viene a decir "Es bueno estar _otra vez_ en casa."

Es posible que existan diferencias transatlánticas al respecto.


----------



## gengo

sound shift said:


> Diría [que] "It's good to be home" [significa] nada más llegar a casa. Viene a decir "Es bueno estar _otra vez_ en casa."



I agree.  We only say this after a long trip, etc., upon returning home and being glad to be there again.  If we were referring to another situation, I think we would word it differently.

Ex.
-Let's go out for New Year's Eve.
-No, there will be too many people.  It's good to stay home / to be at home where it's quiet / etc.

In the above example, "it's good to be home" would be understandable, but I doubt that a native speaker would say it.


----------



## Michael Zwingli

gvergara said:


> _Home _es un sustantivo mas bien abstracto, el cual siento que no se refiere tanto al espacio físico, sino que al _hogar _en el sentido del lugar (abstracto) construido donde uno/a pertenece. En la oración propuesta, _home _no funciona como sustantivo, sino como adverbio de lugar, por tanto no procede emplear preposición (como si en castellano dijésemos _Ven a la fiesta/al trabajo/a mi casa_, pero _Ven a aquí _). Pienso que lo mismo aplica para _Good to be back home_.





Tontonflingueur said:


> gvergara is right. "Home" as a single word is a *state of being*, and not a location, in the same way that "being abroad", "being safe", "being alone" could be.


These observations are true, but there is a rather more grammatical explanation as well. Note the link to the English Wiktionary page for "home" following:

home - Wiktionary

This lemma can be used as an adverb as well as a noun, adjective or verb without any morphological changes to indicate the usage (don't you just love English??) In the sentence "It's good to be home", "home" is being used as the adverb of the subordinate clause, in qualification of the verb "to be". This is the same usage as in the simple command "Go home!", wherein "home" is the adverb qualifying  the verb "to go", and in the mother's oft given command "Come home right now!", wherein there are three adverbs qualifying the verb "to come". Since in the sentence."It's good to be home",  "home" is not acting as a noun describing a place, but rather as an adverb qualifying "to be", it cannot take a preposition.


----------



## gvergara

Michael Zwingli said:


> This lemma can be used as an adverb as well as a noun, adjective or verb without any morphological changes to indicate the usage (don't you just love English??) In the sentence "It's good to be home", "home" is being used as the adverb of the subordinate clause, in qualification of the verb "to be". This is the same usage as in the simple command "Go home!", wherein "home" is the adverb qualifying the verb "to go". Since in the sentence."It's good to be home", "home" is not acting as a noun describing a place, but rather as an adverb qualifying "to be", it cannot take a preposition.


I fail to see the difference between this and what I said in a more summarized way, I may be missing something ?


----------



## Michael Zwingli

gvergara said:


> I fail to see the difference between this and what I said in a more summarized way, I may be missing something ?


My opinion is that you're right in everything except "home" being a substantive...a noun. I think it is an adverb in this case.


----------



## gvergara

Michael Zwingli said:


> . I think it is an adverb in this case.


Ah, that is what I think I said. In the provided sentence _home_ is an adverb, not a noun. I said that in other contexts it can be a noun, and that is the case non-native speakers or learners most likely (or more intuitively) associate the word home with.


----------



## Michael Zwingli

gvergara said:


> ...sino como adverbio de lugar...


Senor, le ruego me disculpe! I missed that bit of your post! I beg your pardon.


----------



## gengo

Michael Zwingli said:


> Se*ñ*ora, le ruego me disculpe!



Just a note:  You can hover your pointer over a person's avatar and often see their sex, which is male in gvergara's case (despite the avatar), as indicated by the male icon.  Not all members choose to divulge this, although it is sometimes pertinent information in a language discussion.


----------



## Michael Zwingli

Tony_969 said:


> Porque no "in home"... por eso decimos "in the kitchen," "in the bathroom," etc...


One might say "in the home", but generally Americans would use "house" here: "in the house". The reason for this is that "house" is a more concrete noun than "home", as @gvergara noted above:


gvergara said:


> _Home _es un sustantivo mas bien abstracto...


----------



## Michael Zwingli

gengo said:


> Just a note: You can hover your pointer over a person's avatar and often see their sex, which is male in gvergara's case (despite the avatar)


Oops!  😳  (The appropriate edit has been made.) Sorry, gvergara. I am currently without a cursor, being on my telephone.


----------



## gvergara

Michael Zwingli said:


> Senor, le ruego me disculpe! I missed that bit of your post! I beg your pardon





Michael Zwingli said:


> Oops! 😳 (The appropriate edit has been made.) Sorry, gvergara. I am currently without a cursor, being on my telephone.


Do not worry Michael Zwingili, this is not the first time that my profile picture, which shows my daughter's cute face, has (wrongly) led forers to think they are talking to a female. And glad to know we agree on the role of _home_ in the provided sentence.


----------



## Michael Zwingli

gvergara said:


> this is not the first time that my profile picture, which shows my daughter's cute face, has (wrongly) led forers to think they are talking to a female...


Haha...I was thinking that you looked rather young to be an English teacher of any kind, but who am I to judge?


----------



## Forero

gengo said:


> I agree.  We only say this after a long trip, etc., upon returning home and being glad to be there again.  If we were referring to another situation, I think we would word it differently.
> 
> Ex.
> -Let's go out for New Year's Eve.
> -No, there will be too many people.  It's good to stay home / to be at home where it's quiet / etc.
> 
> In the above example, "it's good to be home" would be understandable, but I doubt that a native speaker would say it.


I could certainly say "It's good to be home where it's quiet" or "It sure is good to be home again."

_at the home at homes across America
in the home in homes across America
to the home to homes across America

Home is where the heart is.
Home beckons.
There is no place like home.
Our hearts turn toward home.
The company provides in-home child care.

at home
in home
to home

to stay at home
to stay home

to be at home
to be home

to go to home
to go home_


----------



## gengo

Forero said:


> I could certainly say "It's good to be home where it's quiet" or "It sure is good to be home again."



Sure, but my comment was only about "It's good to be home."  And I still agree with what Sound Shift said.  That phrase (by itself) means "es bueno estar de vuelta en casa," etc.


----------



## Michael Zwingli

I'm not sure that Spanish has an exact equivalent of the most abstract definition of English home: "the place which is the focus of one's affections". Perhaps the closest is _lar_, with _hogar_ (ultimately derived from Latin _focus_)coming to mind, also...


----------



## Tontonflingueur

Forero said:


> I could certainly say "It's good to be home where it's quiet" or "It sure is good to be home again."
> 
> _at the home at homes across America
> in the home in homes across America
> to the home to homes across America
> 
> Home is where the heart is.
> Home beckons.
> There is no place like home.
> Our hearts turn toward home.
> The company provides in-home child care.
> 
> at home
> in home
> to home
> 
> to stay at home
> to stay home
> 
> to be at home
> to be home
> 
> to go to home
> to go home_


you missed "House and home", which is common in British English


----------



## Forero

gengo said:


> Sure, but my comment was only about "It's good to be home."  And I still agree with what Sound Shift said.  That phrase (by itself) means "es bueno estar de vuelta en casa," etc.


I don't see "de vuelta" as an inherent part of "It's good to be home" = "Es bueno estar en casa", though context can add that idea.

"Es bueno estar de vuelta en casa" would be "It's good to be back home" or "It's good to be home again."


----------



## gengo

Forero said:


> I don't see "de vuelta" as an inherent part of "It's good to be home" = "Es bueno estar en casa", though context can add that idea.
> 
> "Es bueno estar de vuelta en casa" would be "It's good to be back home" or "It's good to be home again."



Where I live, "it's good to be home" is almost a set phrase used upon returning from a journey.  And I can't really imagine using it in any other situation.


----------



## Michael Zwingli

gengo said:


> Where I live, "it's good to be home" is almost a set phrase used upon returning from a journey.  And I can't really imagine using it in any other situation.


Usually preceded by "Aaaaaahhh..."


----------

